# Sweet Sauce



## fastford (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking for a recipe to make a sweet sauce with.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 28, 2010)

What kind of a sweet sauce, BBQ sauce, glaze, marinade?


----------



## fastford (Mar 31, 2010)

bbq sauce, im gona make bithlos but i dont think it will be as sweet as the boss (wife) likes


----------

